# Weekly competition 2008-09



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *D2 L2 U' F U L2 F' R2 D' B2 D2 F' D' F U2 L2 F' U' R' F' L B2 D R D2
*2. *R2 D2 R' F2 R F U' B D' B' L' B' D' L B' U B D2 L U' R U2 B2 L D'
*3. *R' F L F' D2 B' D' F R' U2 F' R F D2 L U2 L D' L2 D L' F' R2 U L'
*4. *B2 L2 F' R F2 U L' F2 R2 B' U B2 D R' F2 L' D B L2 B' D' R' B' U' F
*5. *D2 F2 D' L' U2 L2 U2 L' F R' B' L B U R' B R2 D' F U2 F L F' L2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' D2 F R D F L2 R U' R2 B U B F' L D2 B F' D U2 B' F L2 R' F
*2. *D2 U2 F L D' R2 D' U2 R' B D2 U2 L R2 U B' F' L' B' D U' B' L R2 F
*3. *F' D B' D' U' R D' U L' R' D2 B' F2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 U R B2 U F U2 L'
*4. *B D2 R2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 R2 B2 U2 L R' D' U' R2 B F D' R2
*5. *R' B F2 D L2 R2 D' U2 F L R2 U B2 L' F' U2 B D U B' F2 L' U' L2 R

*4x4x4*
*1. *D F2 u U r' R2 f2 u2 R B2 f' L' r R2 B F' r D2 u U B F2 r' u2 L' D B2 R2 B2 L' D' B2 f2 F2 u R2 U' B F R2
*2. *L r R' D U F L r R2 B2 u2 f' D' F' D2 B2 f' F r B D' F r' f' r2 R2 D' u' U' R' U' B2 r2 D u2 B2 D2 U f U
*3. *L2 r D2 u U r R f R u2 B2 f2 F' L u2 B' F r U r2 D B2 L D' f' F' U2 B' f2 F' r2 F u' r u r' B R U2 f2
*4. *R u' B f F' D' u2 U2 r2 R2 B U B' f' F' r B' f F r2 R D' u B2 L' R2 B2 r B2 D' F' r u' U2 L2 f' L2 r' R' f'
*5. *B' u F' D' u' U' L r2 u' B' f' F' D u U' f U2 f2 R2 D' u U r B' D U2 f L U2 L2 B2 u' f L2 r' R D' U F' r

*5x5x5*
*1. *u' U2 b U2 b F L l2 r f' u2 L B' b L l2 B u' b F' D2 u U r2 f' r2 b U2 F2 l r B' b' l' f R2 u2 U' B' L l' R2 D2 L U2 f' D2 U2 L2 u' b l' D b' D2 B2 f L R u
*2. *R2 B b2 f l' R U2 R2 D L d u2 f2 L R2 b r' R2 U f' u R2 d u U' f F2 D' L u2 l' f' D2 d2 U R' U2 l2 R u f2 d' u' L2 l' r' R' b2 f2 F r' R f d' F2 U' L' r2 D2 R
*3. *F2 r D L2 f2 F2 D L' r' d' u2 L2 D2 d' u' U2 f U2 b2 F2 l' u' U2 L r2 f' L2 l2 F2 d L' R B2 L' l D2 u' B2 b2 L2 l2 r2 B' u2 b' L B' U b' F' L2 l' R2 B2 D2 d' u' U B2 F
*4. *F' D' u2 B2 R d L l r' R D2 B2 r R F' d' l r2 B2 b' f2 F2 u2 F' u f d U r2 f2 D' d u2 L d B b' f' F R' B f2 L' l' r2 R2 F d F2 L2 U2 L' f2 u R2 u2 b2 f' d' u
*5. *U L' l r R2 d' L2 l' R u U2 R2 D b r R b2 D2 r B l' r D F' r' R' b' L' b' u L l' r' f' R' B b U2 L' D u2 U2 L b L2 D f' l R b2 f r u2 L r' f l D d' U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U R2 U' F2 D2 B' R B' R' F L U2 F2 D B U' R' F2 R' F R' D' F U'
*2. *U' F R' U2 R2 F D F' R B' U2 F U2 L D F D R2 D2 B' D2 R' F2 U2 R'
*3. *R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 R D L B U' F' L2 B2 R' B' L2 B' L' U' B' L' B2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D' F D' F L' D' B' F' L' F' L2 B' F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L D B' F2 D2 U2 L'
*2. *B' D' U' L2 R2 B R2 D L2 D2 R B' L' R' D2 L' D2 L' R' B2 L' D2 U' L D'
*3. *R2 U' F' L2 F' D' U2 B' F' L2 R' D2 U' R2 F2 L' R F2 L2 R' U' F' D' U2 L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *r2 R2 B2 f R' U L' r' R U2 B' L r2 R B2 f2 F D L2 r R2 D r' F r B2 f' u' B2 f2 r' D u f' u2 f' U L' r R'
*2. *U L2 r' R f2 L2 r' D2 u' R2 U2 F L' D2 R u B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' r' R' D L2 r R2 D2 f2 u' B2 R f L B' f2 F2 u2 r
*3. *B' f F' r' B' f' F' U L2 r' R' u2 U' F' U B' D2 R' u f2 D' u2 U' r' R' B' L2 r' R2 u2 U f' L r2 R2 u' F U' L2 F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *l d U' B2 b' f' F2 U B2 u' U' l' D d U' r2 F l2 d u U R2 F' r u' L B2 b2 f2 F L2 r R D2 r2 u' L l' r' R2 B f L2 D d' u2 U' l' D' d' U F' U R2 u b U' B2 r2 b2
*2. *r' D l2 u2 f D2 R' u b2 l u' F R' f L d' b2 u r2 b' f' L r2 R2 D d2 u' U2 F2 r' B2 b' f2 F' L' u L r f D r' R u' U b f' L2 u L' D' d u r2 d2 L2 U2 f' d L' r'
*3. *d2 f' D d' u' b L R' B d u U2 b2 u' B' b' f' F2 u l' f D B d' B' u2 L2 B b2 f l r f2 R' f' u r d' B' b f' L l' R' B' f D B' b2 f2 D' d' u' F' D2 L2 f2 F' D2 u

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B L2 R' F U' B' F2 D2 B' F2 L2 R' D' L2 R B F' D B' F R U2 B' F2 R2
*2. *U' R' B2 F' R2 U2 L2 B F L R' D U B' F' U R U F D' U B L2 B2 F'
*3. *F2 D U R' D2 U' B' F2 D' R2 U2 L' B' F L2 R U' F L U L2 R2 D U' F2
*4. *B' F2 R U2 B F2 L' R' B2 F2 L R D U F L' R2 D2 U' B U2 L' R F D
*5. *B' U' B F' L2 R' D U' F' L D B' R2 B' F2 R U' L' R2 B' D U' B' D' B
*6. *U L2 D2 U' B2 U2 B' L D2 U' L2 R2 D' U' B D' B F2 U2 L' R2 U' F2 L2 R
*7. *D' B F' L' B R2 U' F D' L2 U' B' F2 L' R B2 D L U R2 B' R2 D' B' R2
*8. *L' F2 D U2 B' R B F2 U2 B' F' L2 R' D B2 L' D' F L2 U R B F D' L
*9. *B' F D' U' F2 L' U2 L' R2 D U R2 U L' U B D B F D2 U' L2 B L2 B'
*10. *L2 R2 U B D2 U' B' D' F U2 B R2 B' F2 U' B' F2 D' B D B' F' U2 B2 F2
*11. *L' B' D2 U' B' F' D U L D U' L' B' F L' R' D2 R2 B F U' L F D' F'
*12. *F L' R' F L2 R2 B' F D' U' F' L R2 U' F' L R D' B F' L' R' F D U2
*13. *L R' F' L R' B2 R' U2 L R B L R B D2 U' L' B L D' L2 R' B U2 R'
*14. *B U F2 D U2 L D2 R B' L2 D2 L D2 L R F' L' R F2 L2 R2 D U' B2 L2
*15. *F2 U' R' D2 U' B F2 R2 B' R2 F D2 U F' L2 R' B F2 L2 R B2 F D2 U' B
*16. *U2 R D' U' F R' F D' U2 F' L B2 L F' L' R' B D B R2 D U2 B R2 B
*17. *L B F' U2 R2 U B F D2 U2 F R U' L' D2 F' U F' R D2 U2 B' U' B' D'
*18. *R U F U2 B F L U B' U' F U2 L R' F' R B' L U R2 U2 B' L' R U2
*19. *D R2 D2 R' D' B' L' R' B F L' F U L R' U R B' F2 D' B2 D B2 U2 R2
*20. *R' U2 F2 D' B D' U B U' B2 U2 R' F R U' B F2 D2 R2 F2 R D U' B2 D2
*21. *U' B2 L2 R' D B' F2 D' U B R B2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 R U' F R2 U2
*22. *F L2 R D U2 L' D2 U' L' R' B D L' F2 L U L' B' U B2 D2 F U F' U'
*23. *B' R F' L2 R2 D2 U' R2 B' R2 F2 D' F D L' B' F2 L2 F2 L D2 L' R D U2
*24. *R' F' D2 L' R B L2 R2 B' D F D U R2 F L2 F' D2 B2 D2 U R' F D U2
*25. *R F D' L R B' F U B' F2 R2 D U B F D U L D U' L2 R' B D' U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D' R' D' L2 D' F D U L2 R2 B U F D' U' L R B2 F' D' U L2 R2 U
*2. *B2 F D' U2 L R' B F2 L R B F' D B' R' D U' R' B2 F2 R2 F L' R' B2
*3. *R U' R B F2 L R' D U' F' R' B R' B2 L2 R2 D2 U R' D' B F2 U F2 R'
*4. *L R2 U' B' L F D' B' R2 F2 D' U R' F L R' B2 R' B' D2 U' R2 D2 U2 L2
*5. *L' R' D' U' R2 B' U' R2 U2 R2 U L U2 F R' D U L' R' D U B' L' F' U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B F2 D' U2 L2 R' F2 U B' R D' B F2 R' F D L F D U' B' F2 D2 U2 B
*2. *R2 D' U F2 L R2 B' F D U2 R' U F' R' D' L R D' B' L' B R D2 U' F2
*3. *D' U L2 R F' D U' B F' D L' R B F D' U2 R D' L R' F2 R D U F2
*4. *B' F R' D U F' L' D2 U L D2 U L' R2 D2 B F L' R2 D U B D' B' R
*5. *L' D2 U' F2 D2 U2 L' R2 B D' R F L' B' D2 U F2 R' U F2 L' R D' F2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 R' D2 U' F U2 B' D U' L2 B F D' F D2 U' F' L' B F' D B' F U' B' F' U' B F' U2 L' B F D2 L R2 B F' R2 D2 (45 moves original)
L2 D' L2 U2 B' F2 D U2 L B U' R U2 F2 U' L' U2 (17 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) D2 B' D' L D' L2 D2 B2 R D2 R' B2 U B2 L' D F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L D B2 L2
*1. *(3x3x3) R' F' R D2 U R2 F R B' F' D U L F' U' B2 F2 L D U F2 L D U' L
*1. *(4x4x4) B' r R' F L2 r R' U2 R u2 U' F' r B' f' F2 R' B L' u' L2 R D' u2 U f2 D2 L' u' U' L' r R' B2 f' F' L' f' F D2
*1. *(5x5x5) R' d L r B' l' u' L2 r2 B' b2 R2 b2 d' l2 f' r u' U R2 D' f2 l R' d u F' U' l2 R2 B2 r2 B d b2 F' L l F u L D' d R2 f L2 F2 l' B D2 u' U' f l' U l2 r' b2 f' F

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=-2,d=1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=2 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=1 / UddU

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *b2 a f4 e3 C2 e4 f2 b3 D4 f3 b4 e B2 c d4 e3 C2 a2 f2 D2 F4 B2 e4 C2 A3 E e3 B2 C d F3 B e3 f3 b3 a4 d f4 e2 B4 A4 D4 F2 E4 d f3 a2 f e4 B a f2 e C3 e3 f3 C2 e C2 a3
*2. *F2 B E3 e4 f D3 f4 e2 d4 e3 f3 a4 d2 f2 e2 f3 a d B2 C f e4 B4 D E3 a3 d4 B4 a3 f C3 d2 c4 E3 a3 f4 D a4 f3 a3 d F b e f4 C e4 d e d3 e4 d3 F4 b4 a3 b E4 c3 d4 c3
*3. *c E e2 a3 c2 E3 A c e3 d3 c F E3 c3 b4 f2 a2 b3 E f3 b2 a e B2 D b4 f C2 c3 f e4 a f3 C2 F3 d2 f3 D3 e2 B3 F3 B3 f C4 A b a c4 E4 D4 d4 B2 C F4 f4 a3 e4 f2 C4 d3
*4. *D2 c2 F3 b c b2 E3 b3 a4 e3 d F4 b4 D4 A E4 d2 f2 C B4 C3 F3 b4 E2 f2 D A3 c d2 a d3 f e f4 a c2 F3 e3 f3 a3 e2 B3 a e3 B3 E a f4 a4 f C A3 c3 d2 f2 C3 a4 c3 a2 f4
*5. *A f2 e3 f2 a b c2 a3 f b2 e4 C3 d4 f4 D2 a2 e4 f D2 A3 B2 C A3 b2 c f4 e C4 a2 c4 d4 B a3 e C A3 f e2 f D4 b4 e C4 E2 D3 F c4 a b E A3 C3 e2 f4 D d2 B A2 a2 c
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ Y--
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- Y--
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ Y--
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ Y--
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y++
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y--

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *b B' L U L U L' U B R' U' B' R' B' L' U B' L U L'
*2. *l r' b u R L' B' U B' R B' L B U' B' L R U' B L'
*3. *l' b' u' L' B' L' B R' U B R U' B R' U R L' U R U
*4. *r b' u U' R' L R B R L' R B U L' R U' R' B L' U'
*5. *l' r b u B' U' B R U R' B' L' U B' L' B' L B U R

*Square-1*
*1. *-2,6 / 6,3 / 0,5 / 0,3 / 0,1 / 6,0 / 6,0 / 6,2 / 3,0 / -4,3 / 0,1 / 1,3 / 6,2 / 2,0 / 3,1 / -3,3 /
*2. *0,6 / 0,6 / -3,0 / 0,3 / -4,3 / 0,1 / 1,0 / 0,5 / 5,0 / 4,1 / 5,2 / 0,3 / 2,4 / 6,3 / -3,0 / -4,3 / -4,0 /
*3. */ 0,-3 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 3,0 / 0,3 / 0,3 / 6,3 / 3,4 / 5,0 / 0,3 / 0,4 / -1,0 / 0,5 / -5,1 / 5,5 / -5,1 / 0,5 /
*4. *6,0 / 0,3 / 1,0 / 6,4 / 2,0 / 0,2 / 1,2 / -2,0 / -1,2 / 0,4 / 0,3 / -1,4 / 6,2 / -3,2 / 0,5 / -3,0 / -4,3
*5. *0,5 / -2,-5 / -4,2 / 1,4 / 0,5 / 0,3 / 0,1 / -1,0 / 6,4 / 0,3 / 0,4 / 6,0 / -2,4 / 4,0 / 2,4 / -4,4 / 0,2

Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Erik (Feb 26, 2008)

Erik 
2: 2.98, 3.78, (2.56), (6.09), 4.45=>3.77
3: 13.22, 11.67, 13.33, (11.52), (13.58)=>12.74 lol 13,11,13,11,13 I wonder what would've happened if I continued 
4: 53.77 (P), 58.36 (OP), (1:09.13), 59.42, (51.50(P)) =>57.18 tried a different edges aproach with variating results, the 1:09 is my worst solve in weeks  Bad avg....
5: 1:34.44, 1:27.73, (1:39.75), (1:23.20), 1:34.03=>1:32.07
2x2 BLD: 22.33, DNF, 30.83=> 22.33 good


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 26, 2008)

Jason Baum

2x2x2: 5.11 (3.53) (5.40) 5.08 4.36 = *4.85*
3x3x3: (12.40) 11.25 (10.93) 12.18 11.44 = *11.62*
4x4x4: 
5x5x5: 
Relay: 
3x3x3 OH: 
Square-1: (33.14) 45.19 (46.88) 42.41 39.19 = *42.25*
2x2x2 BLD: 
3x3x3 BLD: 2:20.19 2:15.61 2:11.03 = *2:11.03*
4x4x4 BLD: 
5x5x5 BLD: 
Multi BLD:


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 27, 2008)

Me
*2x2x2: *(10.24), (7.71), 9.47, 9.87, 10.17 *= 9.84*
*3x3x3: *20.23, 21.20, (25.01), (17.77), 23.51 *= 21.65*
that 17.77 had nice f2l, I just saw everything


had not realy much time last week =(


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 27, 2008)

2x2x2: 9.24 4.93 7.55 8.96 10.24 = 8.58
3x3x3: DNF 19.83 17.12 23.58 20.05 = 21.15
4x4x4: 1:27.09 DNF 1:30.61 1:49.69 DNF = DNF
5x5x5: 2:02.45 1:50.30 2:15.43 2:08.48 2:15.71 = 2:08.78
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF 18.58 = 18.58

Terrible.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 27, 2008)

Dan Cohen
2x2x2: maybe...
3x3x3:
4x4x4:
5x5x5:

the rest.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 27, 2008)

Alex Seidler
2x2x2: 6.12, [4.90], 8.23, 5.55, [8.31] --> 6.63 [decent ]
3x3x3: 
4x4x4: [1:41.42]dp, 1:17.32pp, [1:16.10], 1:20.31, 1:32.39op --> 1:23.34 [great!]
3x3x3 BLD: 4:58, DNF, 6:51 --> 4:58
3x3x3 MultiBLD: 1/2 :/

I'm very very pleased with my BLD results, a sub-5 and the 6:51 was done with M2! [my second success with it]


----------



## alexc (Feb 27, 2008)

2x2: 8.27 (10.02) 8.52(+2) (6.55) 7.93 -> 8.24 Would have been 7.58 without the +2  

3x3: 19.19 (16.44) (21.40) 19.09 19.06 -> 19.11 Finally, a week with pretty good 3x3 times! 

4x4: 2:03.44 2:00.33 (1:52.91) 2:03.47 (2:16.03) -> 2:02.41 1:52 was a PB!  Really good!

3x3oh: (DNF) (32.00) 34.43 41.22 36.13 -> 37.26  sub 40!

2x2bld: 44.09 DNF 1:18.43 -> 44.09 

3x3bld: 2:53.19 DNF 2:29.38 -> 2:29.38  I think sub 2:30 by Princeton is a realistic goal! 

3x3multibld: 1/2 in 13:xx One cube had two flipped edges.


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 28, 2008)

Siraj Ali

*2x2:* (9.05), 6.74, (5.42), 6.99, 9.00 = *7.58*
New best average! Had a PLL skip in solves 2, 3, 4!

*3x3:* 21.67, 25.28, 19.91, (27.88), (18.71) = *22.05*
Yay! Also new best average! So far I have been average a lot of 23s-24s.

*4x4:* 2:13.20, 2:11.40, (2:17.21), (1:56.41), 2:12.66 = *2:12.42*
Haven't done an average in a while.

*Pyraminx:* 11.16, (10.44), 10.48, DNF, (12.17) = *10.82*
Another best, yet definetley not my real average! Still probably 12. I was in the zone 

*5x5 and Megaminx:* Too lazy


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 19.18 19.16 21.71 21.19 23.53 => 20.69
Pretty good.

*3x3x3_OH:* 56.84 47.88 45.30 39.72 40.43 => 44.54
And this came literally straight after my new best average, how rude!

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:29.47 1:59.33 2:15.61 2:52.97 2:29.44 => 2:24.84
Not too bad.

*3x3x3_BLD:*

*4x4x4:* 2:49.15 3:15.75 3:03.71 2:48.00 2:26.61 => 2:53.62

*5x5x5:* 5:53.05 5:39.46 5:01.28 5:23.52 6:25.19 => 5:38.68
Wow, I made huge progress today!


----------



## FU (Feb 28, 2008)

*3x3x3:*

1. (21.00)
2. 19.20
3. (15.09)
4. 20.59
5. 18.95

Average = 19.58

Bad.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 28, 2008)

OKAY:
2x2:
12.34 (11.80) 12.85 12.65 (14.24) = 12.63 

3x3:
(34.29) 27.57 (23.86) 25.49 27.15 = 26.74

3x3 one-handed:
1:12.03 1:22.82 (1:23.97) 56.88 (54.33) = 1:10.58

3x3 multiple-blindfolded:

11/11 memo: less than 45 min, but can not say how much exactly, so i made 45
execution: less than 20 min, but also do not know exactly, so 20
= 11/11 in 1h 5min

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2297963257/

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2298759028/

on the next competition, maybe Danish Open, i will do 12 or more

Greetings...Dennis!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome, Dennis! I'm going to try for 7 tonight; I figure 1 hour 5 minutes would be pretty expected time for me for 7, so 11 in that time is quite fast by my standards.

It's also comforting to me to see that you're not a speed demon with speedcubing (it seems like most of the other BLD solvers are good speedcubers too). You're 6 seconds faster than me at 3x3x3, but I'm about as fast as you at 2x2x2 (well, this time, anyway) and OH.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 28, 2008)

*2x2x2* = 8.32
7.54, (9.52)(+2), (4.50), 7.96, 9.47

*3x3x3* = 17.24
17.96, 16.71, 17.04, (11.89), (DNF)
¬¬

*3x3x3 OH* = 27.66
25.13, 28.74, 29.11, (30.32), (21.39)
No warm up 

*4x4x4* = 1:24.25
(1:10.76), 1:27.68, 1:24.56, 1:20.52, (1:28.43)
Yeah, consistently bad 

*5x5x5* = 3:00.51
2:56.29, 2:59.95, (3:13.87), (2:40.65), 3:05.30

*3x3x3 BLD* = DNF
DNF(1:22), DNF (1:54), DNF(1:22)
¬¬

*4x4x4 BLD* = 
DNF (16:07, 6:30 memo), 17:09, 
I'm getting close...on this first one I undid a F setup with F2 ¬¬ but forgot to swap 2 edges...and had 4 centers out too...but would have been my closest one
EDIT: YAY! Successful on the 2nd one 

*3x3x3 Multi BLD* = 1/5, 22:53
Again just one cube correct...but this time I was very close...flipped the wrong 2 corners on first cube, forgot one corner cycle on second, 3rd was right D), forgot to flip corners at the end on 4th and forgot to fix parity on the last one (also did a corner cycle the wrong "direction")

*Megaminx* = 3:13.97
3:00.15, 2:57.99, 3:43.67, (DNF), (2:55.57)
The last one is my PB now, and I had a slow start ...the DNF was low 3, did an edge cycle the wrong direction ¬¬

*Square-1* = 54.79
(39.12), 1:04.09, 48.46, (1:04.30), 51.83
I'm a bit out of practice...


----------



## Pedro (Feb 28, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Awesome, Dennis! I'm going to try for 7 tonight; I figure 1 hour 5 minutes would be pretty expected time for me for 7, so 11 in that time is quite fast by my standards.
> 
> It's also comforting to me to see that you're not a speed demon with speedcubing (it seems like most of the other BLD solvers are good speedcubers too). You're 6 seconds faster than me at 3x3x3, but I'm about as fast as you at 2x2x2 (well, this time, anyway) and OH.



wow...11 cubes in 1 hour 20...

if I keep my pace, I'll probably be doing like 6 mins/cube at 11 
no, not really, I think...
I got 3:47 on 3 cubes, 4:10 on 4 cubes...my 5 cubes times are usually 22-25, so...I'll probably be well over 6 mins on 11 cubes :/


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 28, 2008)

@Mike:
yes, i am not fast in speedcubing...
i even have to learn the F2L more...a lot more!!!
want to have sub 20 average

@Pedro:
as Milan always says "practise practise practise"

Greetings to all of you...Dennis


----------



## Piotr (Feb 28, 2008)

333 BLD
times: 2:52.71 3:00.23 2:18.43 
best: 2:18.43

FMC
solution:
LB'DB'UL'B'RD'L2y'R2F'U'F2R2F'U2z'R'U2RUR'UR2U2R'U'RU'R'LU'L'
33moves 

explanation:
2x2x3 block: LB'DB'UL'B'RD'L2y'
Four edges orientation + 2 corners swap: R2F'U'F2R2F' 
Now after U'R'U' we have 2 unoriented corners and two pairs of edges to be solved. Instead of U'R'U' I did U2 to bring all pieces to one face and solved 
them with: z'R'U2RUR'UR2U2R'U'RU'R'LU'L'


333 Multi BLD
2/6 cubes
total time: 59:16.38
Small mistakes, like edges/corners 3-cycle left.
I'm not good at this. I just wanted to try, if I can do 5+ 
I use visual memo.


----------



## philkt731 (Feb 29, 2008)

2: 4.50 4.25 3.52 4.53 6.05 = 4.43 nice

3: 18.59 13.43 15.25 14.63 15.94 = 15.27 good

4: 1:06.77 1:11.52 P 1:09.81 O 1:18.02 O 1:16.00 = 1:12.44 good

5: 2:21.71 2:08.65 2:15.53 2:21.41 2:03.27 = 2:15.20 good

2BLD: 38.68 28.84 37.02 = 28.84

3BLD: 2:20.09 2:39.84 DNF (2:07) = 2:20.09

3OH: 34.41 32.59 29.58 33.27 37.46 = 33.42 fine

FMC: 39 moves
Premove: L'
Scramble: L2 D' L2 U2 B' F2 D U2 L B U' R U2 F2 U' L' U2 
x-cross: B L' F2 U' F2 (5)
2nd pair: D L D' L2 F L F' (7)
3rd pair: R D' R' B' D2 B (6)
4th pair : D F D2 (3)
OLL: L D' L' F2 R2 B R B' R (9)
PLL + undo: B' D2 F B L R D2 R' L2 (9)
best I could do in an hour.

Relay: 3:56.19
2: 0:05
5: 2:12
4: 1:20 P
3: 0:19
4 and 3 sucked


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 29, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2*: 10.63, 9.80, 11.46, 13.16, 12.86 = *11.65*
*3x3x3*: 36.05, 28.62, 38.02, 28.12, 32.08 = *32.25*
Comment: All over the place.
*4x4x4*: 2:06.14 (P), 2:45.40 (OP), 2:27.08 (OP), 2:38.22 (OP), 2:25.22 (OP) = *2:30.17*
Comment: Awful. Maybe I can blame it on the parity – yeah, that’s it – it’s the parity. 
*5x5x5*: 3:28.51, 3:24.26, 3:30.97, 3:44.70, 4:15.14 = *3:34.73*
Comment: I thought this was going to be a good average until the last 2 solves. On the last one, I forgot how to do edge matching for about 15 seconds.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 49.15, 1:12.50, 1:10.50 = *49.15*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:37.18, 2:55.46, 2:27.94 = *2:27.94*
Comment: Best group of 3 solves ever, I think. All 3 under 3 minutes, and one under 2:30 is very very good for me.
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF (16:04.34, 7:50 mem), DNF (12:11.45, 5:53 mem), 16:25.09 (9:22 mem) = *16:25.09*
Comment: Very bad week for BLD except for 3x3x3. I triple-reviewed the memory on the last one because I couldn’t stand the thought of getting a DNF on all 3 4x4x4’s. First one was off by 3 edges, second off by 9 centers and 4 edges (blech).
*5x5x5 BLD*: 31:09.52 (15:30 mem), DNF (37:37.96, 22:05 mem), DNF (33:55.80, 17:20 mem) = *31:09.52*
Comment: Second one was pretty bad (looked like I just missed a D2 very early), third one was off by 5 + centers.
*3x3x3 Multi-BLD*: *4/7 (1:15:32.76)*
Comment: I think this is my worst multi-BLD ever, percentage-wise. (I don’t remember ever missing a 2-cube multi, and I think this is the first time I ever missed more than one cube.) It was also the first multi-BLD where I genuinely couldn’t remember something. I couldn’t remember the corner orientation on the 3rd cube. I probably spent 15 minutes trying to think of it, so this could probably have been under an hour without that. Second cube was off by 2 EO, third cube off by 4 CO and 3 EP, and fourth cube off by 4 CP, 5 EP, and 2 EO. Memorization: 28:30. I bought new cubes from Target (local store) for this; I couldn’t believe how nice they were fresh out of the packaging. I just added cubelube and they may be my fastest cubes.
*3x3x3 OH*: 1:06.83, 1:01.80, 1:15.03, 1:04.94, 52.84 = *1:04.52*
*3x3x3 WF*: 3:24.28, 2:59.13, 3:23.34, 3:54.68, 3:40.77 = *3:29.46*
*Relay*: *6:22.15* (P)
*Magic*: 2.65, 3.33, 2.72, 2.80, 2.81 = *2.78*
*Master Magic*: 5.86, 7.44, 7.63, 7.47, 5.94 = *6.95*
*Clock*: Still don’t have one.
*MegaMinx*: 3:39.58, 3:28.80, 3:05.93, 3:13.59 (POP), 3:55.13 = *3:27.32*
*Pyraminx*: 22.47, 24.63, 25.75, 28.11, 31.02 = *26.16*
*Square-1*: 1:07.05, 2:28.96 (P), 1:52.96 (P), 1:08.36, 1:33.21 (P) = *1:31.51*
*Fewest Moves*: *43 moves*
L B’ R’ D B’ L U F U2 F’ R U2 R U D’ F D U F U L’ U’ L U’ F’ U F’ U’ F2 D F’ D F L B’ L B L2 D L D’ L’ D’
2x2x2: L B’ R’ D B’ L (6/6)
2x cross: U F U2 F’ R U2 R U (8/14)
3rd pair: D’ F D (3/17)
4th pair: U F U L’ U’ L F2 U’ (8/25)
OLL: U F2 U’ F’ U F’ U’ (7/32)
PLL: F2 D F’ D F L B’ L B L2 D L D’ L’ D’ (15/47)
F2 U’ U F2 between 4th pair and OLL cancel, leaving 43 moves.
It probably looks like I’m doing these PLLs just to irritate Arnaud, but honestly, I couldn’t figure out how to do better here. It didn’t help that I found this after 51 minutes, so I had less than 9 minutes to try to improve it. Prior to that, I had a 47-mover with a U premove and a not-quite-as-bad PLL, which I found after 20 minutes. I’m not sure how to do better with insertions on this PLL – maybe try to find a place to insert a T-perm somewhere?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 29, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> On the last one, I forgot how to do edge matching for about 15 seconds.



I hate it when that happens.

Although forgetting which color cross I do for a 3x3 is worse...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 29, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > On the last one, I forgot how to do edge matching for about 15 seconds.
> ...



Forgetting a parity algorithm during a big cubes solve is pretty bad, too. I think I remember overhearing Dan Cohen saying he did that during a 5x5x5 solve at the US Open last year. Must have been that 4:04 solve of his?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, I messed up one of the last 2 edge algorithms. It wasn't actually a parity, but I still messed it up. Then I tried to fix, it and ended up redoing the solve again.


----------



## Raffael (Feb 29, 2008)

3x3x3: (31,68), 32,69, 32,75, 35,80, (37,31) = *33,74*
4x4x4: (3:00.25), 3:28.08, 3:38.61, 4:00.97, (4:48.25) = *3:42.55*
never have done 5 tries in row on a 4x4x4 on time before
my absolute best used to be 3:51.59, so I'm pretty happy with my result


----------



## malcolm (Feb 29, 2008)

3x3x3 OH 56.20 (39.16) 52.00 43.69 (57.27) = 50.63
3x3x3 28.45 25.34 (22.59) (33.60) 27.25 = 27.01


----------



## King Koopa (Mar 1, 2008)

*3x3x3*(23.21), (14.40), 23.10, 21.09, 20.55
average- 20.47
I the second solve was one of the easiest scambles I've every seen!!!
The 23's are real bad, I'm surprised that I got a 20 sec average.


----------



## Raffael (Mar 1, 2008)

@ King Koopa:
I think you took the average including your best and worst time.
If you exclude them, your average is 21,58.
Others may correct me if I'm wrong, because it's the first participation for me aswell.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 1, 2008)

@Raffael:
Yes, you are right!

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 1, 2008)

Raffael said:


> @ King Koopa:
> I think you took the average including your best and worst time.
> If you exclude them, your average is 21,58.
> Others may correct me if I'm wrong, because it's the first participation for me aswell.



Yeah you're right. Waris you need to change it


----------



## KConny (Mar 1, 2008)

Multi: 1/4 31 min

I need to practise M2 more. I totally forgot to shoot to opposite when M2 was bad. I also ended up with a lot of flipped edges because of a mistake with my memosystem. But it was fun annyway.


----------



## Mirek (Mar 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> 
> *Fewest Moves*: *43 moves*
> L B’ R’ D B’ L U F U2 F’ R U2 R U D’ F D U F U L’ U’ L U’ F’ U F’ U’ F2 D F’ D F L B’ L B L2 D L D’ L’ D’
> ...



The best strategy to get below 40 moves is to keep looking for a rather short 2x2x3 block or F2L or anything with a number of pieces solved until you like what's left. You may modify your first moves slightly in many ways to achieve a better position for the middle portion or for the finish. For example, you can insert one move U, U', or U2 into your 2x2x2: L B’ R’ D B’ L (6/6) as L B’ R’ D B’ U L or even L B’ R’ D U2 B’ U2 L. You see one or two more pairs matched. Going from the first option L B’ R’ D B’ U L _ R2 F2 U F R' F' R _ U2 F R' _ solve edges D' F2 D F2 and corners F D' F' U' F D F' _ B' L B R' B' L' B R (35)
Going from the second option L B’ R’ D U2 B’ U2 L _ U R2 F U F R' F _ B' R' B2 U' B' U _ R U (U F' U' F) (U F' U' F) U' R' (32)

I myself made a mistake in this FMC and was overtime. Next day I went back to this scramble and found quickly (luckily) a nice one: D' F' B R L' U' D2 L R. B2 R L2_F2 U2 F2 R U' R' F' and insert (R' B2 R F R' B2 R F') at the dot; 25 moves total.


----------



## mrCage (Mar 2, 2008)

Mirek said:


> The best strategy to get below 40 moves is to keep looking for a rather short 2x2x3 block or F2L or anything with a number of pieces solved until you like what's left.


 
Hi 

This is what i call the skeleton + insert strategy  It's the approach i have had the highest success rate with. It is much more difficult to follow an advanced standard speedsolving method and get a very low move count 

My solution this week is as follows:
L B L' U R' U' F2 D' B' L2 U' B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 F' R F R' F' R F R' F' R F (30-htm)

L B L' U R' U' F2 D' B' L2 U' does the edges, and gaining a corner. Luckily there's only 2 algs needed for the 7 corners.
B' R F2 R' B R F2 R' and then (R' F' R F)*3. I still have 10 minutes left so i may hope for some insertion of the first 3-cycle.

Congrats Mirek on the nice 25 solution. 1 hour is very tough for me 

-Per


----------



## Kenny (Mar 2, 2008)

Gábor Schmíz/Kenny:

2x2x2: (7.93), 8.88, 9.28, (12.00), 11.03 --> 9.73
3x3x3: 22.47, (23.16), (19.69), 23.66, 21.75 --> 22.63
4x4x4: (2:11.66), (1:45.12), 1:52.68, 1:56.35, 2:06.21 --> 1:58.41
5x5x5: (6:11.5), 5:19.47, (4:44.56), 5:04.28, 4:55.09 --> 5:06.28
[Yay, first sub5 solve...and then another one, just out of the blue . Yeah, I know it's no big deal and all, but it is for me -- sort of --. I also know that this average is not too consistent, but I'm just not that good with the 5x5. Yet.]

2x2x2 BLD: 41.15, 33.44, 38.06 --> 33.44
3x3x3 BLD: 3:12.59, 3:19.66, 2:30.57 --> 2:30.57 (Yeah, new PB .)
3x3x3 Multiple BLD: 2/2 - 21:39.46. First multiple blindfolded solve I've ever done . It was pretty slow as you can see, but still, it was my first 'occasion'.

3x3 OH: 47.32, 40.97, (51.12), (40.16), 44.88 --> 44.39 - sub45 

SQ-1: 1:42.47, 3:05.78, (47.19 - lol), 1:40.47, (3:39.13) --> 2:09.57
Yeah, so much for consistency . I'm new with this, thus a newbie . Hence the bad SD.

Relay: 7:55.97 - Breakdown is like ... 9 for the 2x2 (avg), 21 for the 3x3 (avg), 2:30 for the 4x4 (I screwed it up :S.) and approx. 5 minutes for the 5x5 (avg).


----------



## Rama (Mar 2, 2008)

3x3x3 OH: DNF	28,85	26,22	42,17	32,02 = 34,35

I also wanted to do 5x5x5 but it's a little bit late here in The Netherlands.


----------



## pjk (Mar 3, 2008)

*2x2:* (8.36) 5.87 7.64 7.76 (5.46) ==> Avg: 7.09 seconds
Decent.
*3x3:* 17.92 (13.67) (18.06) 16.80 16.62 ==> Avg: 17.11 seconds
Horrible, the 13.67 was smooth, non-lucky
*4x4:* 1:22.63 (1:34.27) 1:16.78 (1:15.51) 1:25.95 ==> Avg: 1:21.79
Horrible.


----------



## Karthik (Mar 3, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya
2x2x2: *5.55, 10.29, 9.25, 6.20, 10.90 = *8.58*
* 3x3x3: *20.15, 18.31, 19.70, 17.74, 23.78 = *19.39
4x4x4: *101.98, 120.31, 91.72, 116.64, 130.64 = *112.98
*Comment: Heights of inconsistency.
*3x3x3 BLD: *DNF, 2:25.77, 2:49.61 = *2:25.77
*Comment: Bad, very bad.


----------



## joey (Mar 3, 2008)

*2x2:* 8.52 8.90 8.06 (6.75) (9.72) *Average:* 8.49
Bad.

*3x3:* (20.34) 16.28 16.68 18.13 (15.46) *Average:* 17.03
Meh

*2x2 BLD:* 19.21 25.11 DNF
Same old!


----------



## guusrs (Mar 3, 2008)

3x3x3: 20.30 (16.34) (21.83) 21.19 21.52 ==> 21.00 (very poor)

Fewest moves: 
R' D B' F' R' F' D2 B D2 L2 D R' U2 R D' U2 L' U' L2 U2 F' L' F U2 L' U2 B' U' B2 L' B' L2 (32)
2x2x3: R' D B' F' R' F' D2 B D2 L2 D R' U2 R D' (15) 
F2L: U2 L' U' L2 U2 F' L' F U' (24) 
LL: U' L' U2 B' U' B2 L' B' L2 (32) 
Strange solve, very long 2x2x3 but quick ending.  Gus


Congratz Per with your 30-mover

 
Gus


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 4, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
4x4x4_bld: 6:45.61, DNF, DNS
5x5x5_bld: DNF, 19:35.33, DNS


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2008)

Rebecca Hughey:
*3x3x3:* 1:33.56, 1:30.55, 2:39.11, 1:56.93, 2:05.53 = *1:52.00*
*Magic:* 5.91, 9.86, 18.41, 6.22, 7.34 = *7.81*
*Master Magic:* 24.63, 22.72, 20.47, 23.27, 19.97 = *22.15*

Marie Hughey:
*Magic:* 3.22, 4.22, 5.30, 4.28, 4.22 = *4.24*
*Master Magic:* 23.52, 20.53, 22.88, 19.80, 20.11 = *21.17*


----------



## Henrik (Mar 4, 2008)

Henrik
4x4 BLD: 24:00.94 min
only 4th time solving it BLD (I think)
4x4 BLD: 20:21.51 min
now 5th solve  (I think)


----------



## LarsN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lars Nielsson
*2x2x2:*
17,28 16,03 12,90 (13,36) (17,34) = 15,56
Comment: Memo to self: must get babycracker out of mechanism.
*3x3x3:*
21,50 21,14 23,04 (20,04) (27,39) = 21,89
Comment: Fine solves, only not the last one. I tried some xcross that went wrong.
*4x4x4:*
(1:53,64)(P) (1:25,20) 1:43,96(O) 1:47,60(P) 1:43,95 = 1:45,17
Comment: That second solve was new PB by 10 seconds! Avg was also new PB 
*5x5x5:*
(5:08,09) 4:09,90 (3:42,46) 4:04,50 4:23,26 = 4:12,55
Comment: Need more practice.
*2x2x2BLD:*
DNF, DNF, 1:10,17 = 1:10,17
Comment: That was fun, my first try. Think I could have done it a lot faster if I had just used corners on a 3x3x3, but I guess that's not legal.
*3x3x3BLD:*
2:01,39 DNF(2:37,01) 2:46,09 = 2:01,39
Comment: Great  all under 3 min and very close to my second ever sub2.
*4x4x4BLD:*
18:02,14 
Comment: Again a new PB. I should compete more often 
(I’ll try to do more later…)

edit: uh, I just noticed that I'm in the lead for 3x3BLD. Never tried that before  And I've taken back the unofficial danish record for 4x4BLD, bwuuahaha


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 4, 2008)

Jefferson James

2x2x2-6.37
6.28, 4.77, (4.55), 8.06, (8.70)
Good and bad at the same time.

3x3x3-22.24
(19.17), (26.89), 23.31, 24.22, 19.19
I could have done better on that 26.89 solve.

2x2x2 BLD-1:17.99
1:17.99, DNF, 1:18.50
Next week will be alot better.

3x3x3 BLD-10:22.48
10:22.48, DNF, DNF(3 edges off)
I changed my corner method and took a risk and used old method on last solve


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2008)

Henrik said:


> Henrik
> 4x4 BLD: 24:00.94 min
> only 4th time solving it BLD (I think)





LarsN said:


> Lars Nielsson
> *4x4x4BLD:*
> 18:02,14



Wow, everyone's doing 4x4x4 BLD these days! Nice job, guys!


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 5, 2008)

I just realized I never posted my times for this week 
Looking at my Excel file, I was apparently really lazy...

3x3x3: 19.31 17.97 18.25 14.94 16.80 = *17.67*
4x4x4: 1:26.71 1:15.56 1:14.22 1:06.84 1:23.18 = *1:17.65*
5x5x5: 2:03.63 1:59.15 2:01.83 2:13.34 2:01.77 = *2:02.41*
3x3x3_OH: 32.50 34.84 26.63 28.69 27.59 = *29.59*
Clock: 14.40 17.63 15.43 13.65 14.72 = *14.85*
Pyraminx: 7.56 10.71 9.21 18.28 11.56 = *10.49*
Square-1: 32.50 53.06 31.69 35.87 32.06 = *33.47*


If I feel like it, I'll do some others.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 9, 2008)

*2x2x2*: 8.72 *7.30* 10.69 *11.15* 8.38= *9.26
3x3x3*: 29.58 27.25 30.96 *32.68* *25.97*= *29.26*
*4x4x4*: 1:37.86 *1:31.68* (O) 1:38.28 (OP) *1:59.61* (OO) 1:35.78 (P) = *1:37.31*
*5x5x5*: 3:33.19 2:42.83 *2:21.61* *DNF* 2:47.08 = *3:01.03*
*2x2x2_bf*: *DNF 1:18.05* 1:27.63 = *1:18.05*
*3x3x3_bf*: *DNF 5:54.02 DNF* = *5:54.02*
*3x3x3_mbf*: *2/3* in *41.05*
*Comment: *This should have been a success. I did corner permutation on cube 3, found out I missed a piece, undid everything, redid it an missed it by a 3-cycle. I wasted at least 5 minutes on this part 
*3x3x3_oh*: 44.13 51.75 *53.97* *39.56* 44.27 = *46.72*
*3x3x3_fmc*: *R' F' R F' U F2 U2 F2 L' U' R U' L U R' U' F' U' F R' D U F2 D2 F B' U' R'* = *28*
Explanation: Premove U', Inverse Scramble U2 L U F2 U2 R' U B' L' U2 D' F2 B U2 L2 D L2
2x2x3: R U B F' D2 F2 U' D' R
Create a pair: F' U F .
Create the other pair: L' U2 L
Finish F2L: F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U
OLL: U' F' R' F R U
Undo pre-move: U'
Insert corner-3-cycle at . : U R U' L' U R' U' L
*Comment: *Though this is a good solution, I liked the other one I found better:
No premove, Inverse Scramble U2 L U F2 U2 R' U B' L' U2 D' F2 B U2 L2 D L2
Same 2x2x3: R U B F' D2 F2 U' D' R .
Triple X-Cross: F' U F' U
Another 2x2-block: F' R' F R
This leaves 3 misoriented cornes and 3 wrong edges. Normally I don't continue skeletons with misoriented corners, but I realized that this could be corrected with a Sune. There were many places in the solve where 1 or 2 setupmoves were enough to position all wrong pieces for a sune, but I found this one:
Insert at . : 
R F2 R F2 (setup)
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 (full sune)
F2 R' F2 R' (undo setup)
This was by far the most complicated insertion I ever found. I really like the way everything comes together in those last 8 moves
*Relay*: *5:00.43*
*Magic*: 1.68 *1.81* 1.65 1.55 *1.46* = 1.63
*Comment*: No bad attempts!
*Master Magic*: 5.00 *4.90* *7.63* 5.03 7.05 = *5.69
Clock*: 25.83 25.06 *23.27* 25.09 *26.09* = *25.33*
*MegaMinx*: 3:15.58 *3:39.83* 3:15.19 3:31.72 *3:11.86* = *3.20.83
PyraMinx*: 20.05 *27.40* 19.06 19.06 *10.93* = *19.39*
*Square-1*: *1:01.36* 1:17.68 *1:53.50* (P) 1:13.91 1:34.00 = *1:21.86*


----------

